# outdoor bathroom



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Anyone ever put in a outdoor bathroom? Not an outhouse, something nicer than that. I'm seeing some requests for these and wonder about code requirements. Usually people want them to be primitive, but not scary to use. Anybody have any thoughts? Sounds like a fun project to get started into with business slowing a little.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

gitnerdun said:


> Anyone ever put in a outdoor bathroom? Not an outhouse, something nicer than that. I'm seeing some requests for these and wonder about code requirements. Usually people want them to be primitive, but not scary to use. Anybody have any thoughts? Sounds like a fun project to get started into with business slowing a little.


What do you wean by primitive? That generally refers to a pit toilet.

Mark


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

LoL Mark, maybe outdoor lav and shower?

The general rule is no hot water unless there is a shower pan and drain connected to the sewer.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Here along the shore I tend to see a lot of beach showers that are homeowner/handyman installs that are not even close to code compliant. I usually start getting calls where they want freeze damage "fixed" around Memorial Day, which are pretty much a guaranteed no job if I was to bring in the required anti-scald mixer and drainage installation. Rather than lose the work to the DIYer or, Handyman I change the scope of the job to a Frost-Proof Moen H/C Sillcock installation.

The homeowner can then use a washing machine hose and a garden hose X 1/2" NPT Adapter to connect to the showerhead. Hey I installed a sillcock in compliance with the code and they made the illegal connection not me... :laughing:

Here is what the typical beach shower looks like...


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Primitive as in wood floor (deck) with a toilet on it and a wall hung or pedistal lav. Walls of some kind of fence with optional roof. Legal?

Outside showers are everywhere here too, much like the one you pictured Redwood. I usually mount a moen valve to the wall for them.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I had a friend approach me about this exact same project the other day. I'm thinking a structure similar in size to a tuff shed with a toilet, sink and maybe a 36" fiberglass shower stall. Nothing fancy, all run to the existing sewer at the house. The worst part of it is going to be the hot water as they certainly don't want the added expense of a second heater. I guess they'll just have to wait for it.





Paul


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> I had a friend approach me about this exact same project the other day. I'm thinking a structure similar in size to a tuff shed with a toilet, sink and maybe a 36" fiberglass shower stall. Nothing fancy, all run to the existing sewer at the house. The worst part of it is going to be the hot water as they certainly don't want the added expense of a second heater. I guess they'll just have to wait for it.
> 
> Paul


 Install a circ pump at the HW Tank, run the HW line below ground, insulate it and provide a 1/2" insulated return line to the HW tank.

If they're worried about efficiency, put a timer switch on the circ pump.


----------



## abudgetplumb (Aug 22, 2011)

great ideas, small tankless works. alot of the outdoor showers are connected 2 the beach/boat house. no hot replace tub spout w/hose bib(more uses). rough in hot for the future.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> Install a circ pump at the HW Tank, run the HW line below ground, insulate it and provide a 1/2" insulated return line to the HW tank.
> 
> If they're worried about efficiency, put a timer switch on the circ pump.


 
This is for a friend and they're pinching the pennies HARD. I can bury a pex return line for later and forgo the pump to save $$$. That way when they tire of waiting for water they can install the pump.






Paul


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

How about a homemade solar collector just for the shower?


----------



## ChantellWilson (Oct 14, 2011)

You will want to install a 3" vent through the roof of the new building as plumbing code requires it. If that simply doesn't float your boat and you won't do it then at a minimum install a 2" drain/vent for the sink as drawn below and stub that out the roof. As a final recommendation, if you don't want to go out the roof then you could install a mechanical vent (called an AAV) inside the sink vanity base. At a minimum you need to have this vent and it needs to remain "readily accessible" for future swap out should it fail, OK?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

ChantellWilson said:


> You will want to install a 3" vent through the roof of the new building as plumbing code requires it. If that simply doesn't float your boat and you won't do it then at a minimum install a 2" drain/vent for the sink as drawn below and stub that out the roof. As a final recommendation, if you don't want to go out the roof then you could install a mechanical vent (called an AAV) inside the sink vanity base. At a minimum you need to have this vent and it needs to remain "readily accessible" for future swap out should it fail, OK?


 A 3" vent on a 2" drain?

I don't think so, Chantell.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Chantell... Where's your intro???


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

ChantellWilson said:


> You will want to install a 3" vent through the roof of the new building as plumbing code requires it. If that simply doesn't float your boat and you won't do it then at a minimum install a 2" drain/vent for the sink as drawn below and stub that out the roof. As a final recommendation, if you don't want to go out the roof then you could install a mechanical vent (called an AAV) inside the sink vanity base. At a minimum you need to have this vent and it needs to remain "readily accessible" for future swap out should it fail, OK?


And whats up with the aav?


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

I know my code wouldn't allow an aav and I'm sure we all know what a mechanical vent is...


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

ChantellWilson said:


> You will want to install a 3" vent through the roof of the new building as plumbing code requires it. If that simply doesn't float your boat and you won't do it then at a minimum install a 2" drain/vent for the sink as drawn below and stub that out the roof. As a final recommendation, if you don't want to go out the roof then you could install a mechanical vent (called an AAV) inside the sink vanity base. At a minimum you need to have this vent and it needs to remain "readily accessible" for future swap out should it fail, OK?


This kinda plumbing Is what we/I see on a regular basis and have to fix it, and an aav Those are only supposed to be used when no other venting option is available. 

O and just incase it wasn't mentioned chantell this place is ONLY for professional plumbers, as indicated by the numerous signs and bold words on the home page


----------



## #1 n the #2 Biz (Sep 22, 2011)

Is this going to be attached to the main house? Or a seperate structure? If it will be a seperate structure what all will be in the "Bathroom?" 1/2 bath, full bath? I know your friend is pinching pennies but what about putting a small lift station behind the bath and pumping it back into the sewer and on the hot water situation you can always go with a aftermarket circ. system with a crossover. You can actually find them pretty cheap and if you have a relationship with your supplier they will prob discount it really heavly if you tell them you wnat to put it on your friends house to "try" it out. 

P.S. I dont know how deep everybodys sewer is aroung the lovely U.S.A. but here in texas they are really shallow and that was the comment about the lift station. Unfortunally we have to use them alot with almost 90% of our new customs houses are putting in basements. To answer alot of ?'s No we do not have alot of house built here with basements it 99% slab or pier and beam


----------



## Pipecommandor (Apr 18, 2011)

gitnerdun said:


> Primitive as in wood floor (deck) with a toilet on it and a wall hung or pedistal lav. Walls of some kind of fence with optional roof. Legal?
> 
> Outside showers are everywhere here too, much like the one you pictured Redwood. I usually mount a moen valve to the wall for them.


Moen ?? 
 I thought this was for a friend !!


----------

